# First trip to the range, have a couple questions...



## camss69 (Sep 18, 2007)

So I took my new 226 to the range for the first time last week.

I shot well with it, as well as I expected.

My questions are with the trigger. There seems to be a pretty noticeable click that I can feel and hear when releasing the trigger. This seems more pronounced that the other 226's that I rented, it was actually distracting to me. I'm wondering is this something that will smooth out as it breaks in more? I put 150 rounds through it on that first trip.

My second question is that it appears the trigger actually makes contact with the frame when pulled. There is a chip out of the finish on the frame where the trigger contacted it. Is this normal? I don't remember seeing that before.

I emailed sig and asked them the above questions to which they replied that it is normal but I was curious if others have experienced the same? Specifically the chip behind the trigger on the frame.


----------

